# Rauschen von Onboard Soundkarte



## D-Fence (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo.....

also ich hab nen Problem......wir ham hier auffer Arbeit neue Rechner bekommen.......das Dumme ist:

sobald man irgend was an den Sound Ausgang anschliesst (Onboard, Asus A7V600) hat man ein heftiges Rauschen, der normale Sound kommt zwar, aber halt mit heftigem Rauschen was einen total demotiviert den normalen Sound zu benutzen.........

ist bei allen Rechnern die wir bekommen haben, heisst es liegt ned an falschen system einstellungen (oder wir waren alle sehr dumm  )

man hört besonders bei dem rauschen IN den Kopfhörern das Rattern der Festplatte und Andrehen von CDs.......

hat wer ne Ahnung was das ist / wies weggeht?

// hat sich behoben durch deaktivieren des CD-Reglers unter dem Windows Soundcontrolpanel ...... keine Ahnung was die mit den Rechnern hier gemacht haben :/


mfg,

D-Fence


----------

